# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή > Συνταγές αυγοτροφής >  Αυγοτροφή βασισμένη στην συνταγή του jk21 αλλά με περισσότερα συστατικά.

## Pantelis

Καλησπερα φίλοι! Εδω και καιρο φτιαχνω την αυγοτροφη του Δημητρη ναλλα τισ τελευταιες φορες ειπα να αυτοσχεδιασω και το αποτελεσμα μαλλον ενθουσιασε τα καναρινια μου!

Η βασικη συνταγη ειναι εδω :

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...οτροφής

και τα συστατικα που προσθεσα εγω ειναι :  ηλιόσπορο καθαρισμένο , γύρη , κοτζι μπερυ , ενα σύκο αποξηραμένο , cranberries , αμύγδαλα , σουσαμι και σταγονες πολυβιταμινης για αυγοτρογη της Bogena.

Φαινεται να τους αρεσει παρα πολύ! Ευχομαι να τους κανει και καλο καινα μην εχω βαλει καποιο συστατικο που δεν θα επρεπε.Τι λετε?

----------


## Pantelis

Α!Βαζω και λιγο grid!

----------


## jk21

*μια χαρα* αρκει να διατηρεις τον ηλιοσπορο στο ψυγειο και αν χρησιμοποιεις φυσικα βραστο αυγο ,επειδη ειναι υδαρο ,οι σποροι (ηλιοσπορος ,σουσαμι ) να μην ειναι αναποφλοιωτοι και ερχεται το εξωτερικο τους σε επαφη με την υγρασια ,με πιθανοτητα αναπτυξης βακτηριων .Αν ειναι αποφλοιωμενα ειναι οκ ,αρκει ολα να διατηρουνται σε αεροστεγη συσκευασια στο ψυγειο ή εστω σε πολυ δροσερο χωρο

----------

